# Beardies won't mate?



## Bizzleboy (Apr 23, 2011)

Got a male and female bearded dragons, loads of head bobbing, beard going black on the male and female showing submissive signs (circular arm motion) have been together in the same viv for about 3 days now but haven't mated, any ideas how long it usually takes? They seem to go through cycles of being really interested in each other and then act like the other dragon isn't there for a while then repeat? Any advice appreciated... both are healthy weight, size and age!  Cheers! : victory:: victory: (and yes they are definitely male and female) :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## azza23 (May 4, 2011)

when i had my beardys it took about a week or two for actual mating to occur but sometimes it can take longer or not atall. Have you cooled them or not because this can help. Good luck though:2thumb:


----------



## chris1985 (Jan 15, 2012)

*bearded dragon breading*

What age do bearded dragons become OV age to mate


----------

